# Chainging lofts?



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi

I have recently started with performing Rollers, about 6 months ago.
All of them are currently in a large loft, 3mx3mx2m high.

I am busy building a Kit-Box, two sections of 0.6mx0.7mx0.6m, how do i go about to transfer the flying team that is used to the large loft to the Kit-Box?

All help would be apreciated, thanks.

Bezz


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Rollers can be settled fairly easily. Just trap train them again using a settling cage


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> Rollers can be settled fairly easily. Just trap train them again using a settling cage


Thanks!

How long wil i have to keep them in the kit box with the settling cage before i can let them out?(THE OTHER LOFT WIL STIL BE IN MY YARD,5METRES FROM THE NEWLY BUILD KIT BOXES)
Should i give them less food or can it stay as it is?

Bezz


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

keep the same food but keep them locked up in the kit box and trap training for atleast 5-6 weeks before letting them out. This is usually enough time to settle rollers


----------



## Brklynkd (Apr 24, 2011)

I am in the same boat as beez except my birds are young ones. Do you still recommend keeping them in the loft fro 5-6 weeks or can I fly them sooner?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Just make sure you settle them in a settling cage and trap train them to the call of lets say feed. Once they are trapping perfectly for 2 weeks, let them out and see what happens


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> keep the same food but keep them locked up in the kit box and trap training for atleast 5-6 weeks before letting them out. This is usually enough time to settle rollers


Thanks!!!

I wil do so!

Bezz


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Brklynkd said:


> I am in the same boat as beez except my birds are young ones. Do you still recommend keeping them in the loft fro 5-6 weeks or can I fly them sooner?


How young are they? If you have unflown rollers, you can probably settle them to your loft in two to three weeks. Just make sure they are trap trained well before letting them out.


----------

